# Need help finding our future family member... breeders?



## breezyxxo (Jul 21, 2020)

So in the last 14 months we have lost out 3 babies. We are currently looking to add a new member to our family specifically a Male german sheph (previous experience with working lines). Looking at a lot of breeders and trying to do the best we can to choose the right one especially because we live in PA and a lot of places around us are puppy mills. 

*Can anyone give us guidance on German Shep Breeders around PA (Pittsburgh) - can be Ohio, NY, Virginia, West Virginia - looking for show lines or mixed lines (working/show). *

Thanks in advance!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What are your plans for the pup? Timeframe?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ohio - she was highly recommended by a friend. health tests, trains and titles.





__





Haus-Neufus Long Hair German Shepherds


Haus-Neufus, located in Ohio, is devoted to the promotion of Long Coated German Shepherd Dogs that conform to breed standards, both physically and in temperament.



www.haus-neufus.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alta Tollhaus in Michigan








Home - Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherds


German Shepherds Breeder




24kgsd.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I doubt you will find many mixing working/show lines.


----------



## breezyxxo (Jul 21, 2020)

David Winners said:


> What are your plans for the pup? Timeframe?


We would love a new one sooner rather than later, but when the right one comes along they will. We also put our names into a few rescues as well. The house is so quiet without a dog and we're both missing the companionship.


----------



## breezyxxo (Jul 21, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I doubt you will find many mixing working/show lines.


We found one so far been asking her a ton of questions for the last two weeks.


----------



## breezyxxo (Jul 21, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Ohio - she was highly recommended by a friend. health tests, trains and titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll look into this one more tomorrow at work!!! Thank u!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I was hesitant on getting another German shepherd after not having one for a long time as being unsure what was out there and looking around. One of them Best dog I ever had is Max he is a sable asl from woodhaven German shepherds- she shows and her dogs are often cadaver dogs worked by her local pd. He is going on 6 years old and not one health issue. Luna our black/red wgsl We got from Hollow Hills in PA. Very happy to add another great dog to our family she is also very highly trainable and very solid. I take my dogs out to many places often they can be at home for weeks and still go out in public places active all day long and not skipping a beat. Have great off switches and extremely flexible to different schedules.


----------



## breezyxxo (Jul 21, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> I was hesitant on getting another German shepherd after not having one for a long time as being unsure what was out there and looking around. One of them Best dog I ever had is Max he is a sable asl from woodhaven German shepherds- she shows and her dogs are often cadaver dogs worked by her local pd. He is going on 6 years old and not one health issue. Luna our black/red wgsl We got from Hollow Hills in PA. Very happy to add another great dog to our family she is also very highly trainable and very solid. I take my dogs out to many places often they can be at home for weeks and still go out in public places active all day long and not skipping a beat. Have great off switches and extremely flexible to different schedules.


Thank you so much!! I'll look up hollow hills


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I doubt you will find many mixing working/show lines.


I am. Having great success with what is produced.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Sandrin has produced some great puppies, another week to confirm pregnancy. She is on facebook.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

I can second hollow hills. I have been there multiple times and spent a lot of time talking to Beth; I've met a large portion of her dogs up close and personal and interacted with both puppies and adults that she has imported and that she has bred on the premise. Beth has an extremely acute eye for temperament, form, and personality variance among her dogs.

For reference, while I am not a pro I have had a GSD, a labrador, a chow, a pit, an english sheepdog, a husky, two mutts, and interacted with everything from pomeranians to english mastiffs. I'm not some amazing trainer or dog expert but I do consider myself a "dog person" and very good with them. Beth knows so much I literally learn something EVERY time I have interacted with her. Often several somethings.

Beth vetted me extraordinarily well, asking me lots of questions about my situation and experience and watching me one on one interact with her various dogs before affirming that I'd be a good owner for one of her dogs. She truly cares about the happiness and safety of the dogs! She cares much less about the monetary aspect; although you will find her dogs on the higher end of the price range I can tell you this is with absolute reason. She takes VERY good care of her dogs and spends hours upon hours with them. Even her "completely untrained"

I purchased an adult dog from her that was retiring due to failing to produce puppies. She is a lovely imported shepherd with a very sweet temperament. She is incredibly smart and gentle, but also has some drive. She can be standoffish but that's simply how a lot of GSDs are if you aren't their "person."

Beth has nearly 40 years of breeding with multiple awards in show and obedience, and is an AKC registered breeder of merit.

I looked all over PA, MD, and VA and she was by far the best I came up with. I did not look in NJ, NY areas because I honestly just tended not to want to go that direction. The traffic frustrates me lol. Plus once I met Beth and her dogs (they are generally western german showline dogs) I was already set on a dog with her.

Best of luck in your search! If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

You still looking?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

firefighterw said:


> I can second hollow hills. I have been there multiple times and spent a lot of time talking to Beth; I've met a large portion of her dogs up close and personal and interacted with both puppies and adults that she has imported and that she has bred on the premise. Beth has an extremely acute eye for temperament, form, and personality variance among her dogs.
> 
> For reference, while I am not a pro I have had a GSD, a labrador, a chow, a pit, an english sheepdog, a husky, two mutts, and interacted with everything from pomeranians to english mastiffs. I'm not some amazing trainer or dog expert but I do consider myself a "dog person" and very good with them. Beth knows so much I literally learn something EVERY time I have interacted with her. Often several somethings.
> 
> ...


You explained Beth and her dogs very well. Luna from Hollow Hills made me look like an expert dog trainer from day 1. My kids can bring her into the vets office all on their own they actually have. She has a few dials also. Having the kids meet her dogs and watching the kids interact with the grandsire sealed the deal for me.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> You explained Beth and her dogs very well. Luna from Hollow Hills made me look like an expert dog trainer from day 1. My kids can bring her into the vets office all on their own they actually have. She has a few dials also. Having the kids meet her dogs and watching the kids interact with the grandsire sealed the deal for me.


how funny, my girls name is Una 😂


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

firefighterw said:


> how funny, my girls name is Una 😂


That is so cute! So much you can do with that name lol! She was the “a” litter so her official name Aluna and we call her Luna lol!


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

That's great. Una was actually one of Beth's imported dogs which failed to have puppies, so I made Beth an offer on her because I liked her so much.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

firefighterw said:


> That's great. Una was actually one of Beth's imported dogs which failed to have puppies, so I made Beth an offer on her because I liked her so much.


I’m glad it worked out. I remember we tried to buy Max’s dam (another breeder) it was a no go lol! Luna is from Mailo vom Kucksland and Nebula v Hohlen Huegel. Lunas grandsire was Leuan and granddam Luna. Meeting with the dogs and Beth was easy to make the decision and Luna was super outgoing and friendly when we met her dashing between our legs chasing leaves.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jenny720 said:


> I’m glad it worked out. I remember we tried to buy Max’s dam (another breeder) it was a no go lol! Luna is from Mailo vom Kucksland and Nebula v Hohlen Huegel. Lunas grandsire was Leuan and granddam Luna. Meeting with the dogs and Beth was easy to make the decision and Luna was super outgoing and friendly when we met her dashing between our legs chasing leaves.


I loved Leuan. Beth was teaching Seger conformation and had to go back to the house while we finished. She had tied him in the shade and forgot about him. LOL He never made a peep. He had the best temperament ever.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Jax08 Oh boy -passed tense. I assume he passed away. Leuan was the one that really did it for me lol! He was in kitchen just lying down so quiet. The kids went over to pet him and he was just so good with them. The little I know of him I can see some of him in Luna she really is such a good girl from day one.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I loved Leuan. Beth was teaching Seger conformation and had to go back to the house while we finished. She had tied him in the shade and forgot about him. LOL He never made a peep. He had the best temperament ever.


Even her “completely untrained” (her own words, not remarking on Leun because i never met him ) dogs show more decorum and behavior than lots of people’s house pets just learning through her everyday actions with them.

i have been so thoroughly impressed with all of her dogs, and I met a lot of them!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes so very true it something I have always said about her dogs. Luna seemed to be born that way. I always said she made me look like a great professional dog trainer from a pup. It’s all Luna it truly is. She is just very naturally obedient.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Good breeding, stable temperament, excellent treatment. Makes a world of difference!


----------

